# 2011 Dreadnight Cemetery



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Once again, my MARCH release of the video for this past year  Can't seem to get these done any faster than that! Anyway, since I like my haunt nice and dark, and it films that way, I added a daytime walkthrough this year. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't get this video to play on this pc. I will have to check on my home pc.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It was a no go for me as well unfortunately.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And me. In fact, my computer gets hung up whenever I go to the site.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Uh Oh.... thanks for the heads up. I'll try to fix or get it uploaded to Youtube somehow


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

New link for this on YouTube - should solve the download problems, though it may get blocked because of YouTube's snarky policy on use of music tracks.  Oh well......


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I had no trouble getting into your video and it gave me delightful shivers. You sure know how to make the most of a yard.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks - it's a smallish yard, but I try to fill it up! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love all the creatures with such great faces in your haunt. I like that wolf head that pops out and I see you made good use of that video projection of the werewolf breaking out of the cage. The wolf on all fours is hands down the best one I've seen here.

Those pumpkinheaded creatures are totally evil looking


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanx Roxy! The wolf (on all fours) is gonna go thru an upgrade this year.... decided I want him to snarl more (sorta like my avatar), so I'm gonna actually sculpt that into his snout. I'll post pictures as it goes along. Big theme change coming for 2012, but I'm gonna keep that to myself for a while. :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

All, I can say is WOW! You really have done some outstanding work! I'm glad you included a daylight walk through, I really wanted a better look at some of your props. They are amazing. I also like all the vignettes you set up, great detailing. The walk up to your house is laid out great too. Your tot's must loose their minds by the time they get to your door! Nice job!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Gracias, HL. The "Ghillie Suit" monster was on the way to the door too, so the TOTs earned their candy again this year


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, your haunt look GREAT!!! I agree with Roxy...such an awesome assortment of really cool looking characters in your yard. Bravo!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanx MM


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I too add a big tick to your setup. As Roxy said - you have some fantastic faces. I love the creatures among the corn. Thanks for the daytime walkthrough - it was great to see how it all looked in daylight too. Well done!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Mate! Just happens my sister is in Sydney right now! BIG step for her.... she hates flying. Dread


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely LOVED IT!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sydney is amazing - Love it!

Can I ask what the heads were on most of your props? Masks or did you make them yourself? I really like the look of some of them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is alot of amazing work and wonderful inspiration. Thanks for doing the daylight walk throu too. That makes for a good "how I did it". Wish I could see it in person. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, BD. Would love to host you if you're ever in SOCal around Halloween. HEADLESS, the heads are a combination of corpsed skulls, and store-or-internet bought masks. I'm always on the lookout for unique, great-looking masks for my dummies and we have a seasonal store out here called "Halloween Express" that has had a great series of pumpkin/scarecrow type masks the past couple of years. That was where a lot of those came from, as well as DeathStudios.com


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Where to start? You have a fantastic haunt. You're right, you do make the most of the space you have. I took an idea for my corn field from you. Are those real stalks? I love your cemetery. I have the ravens, but I like how you've used them better. Mine are jusr sitting on the ground. What kind of lights do you use in your pumpkins? They seem brighter than what I'm using. All your ghouls are top notch. I bet a lot of tots don't even make it to your door. In the wolfs head that pops out, are you controlling it? That is you off to the side isn't it? Like I said, fantastic haunt, I too would love to see it in person.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Bela - I mean Scareme  Yes they're real stalks in a stryo platform - check out my website if you wanna see the full How-To. I pretty much use nomal battery powered tea lights in the jackos, although I will fall victim to other "new fangled" lights sometimes when I see them on sale. The tea lights give a flicker so I think they simulate candles well. As for the TOTs, I'm constantly amazed by how brave even the toddlers are. Of course, they're accompanied by their parents but even then over 95% will go all the way to the door, no problem. My actors know not to scare little ones, and the animations are all hand-trigerred to avoid that as well. Indeed, that is I with the top hat victimizing people with the wolf. Most years I wear a prosthetic fright mask of some kind, but this year I decided the scariest thing I could do was to NOT wear a mask...... and I was right!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Glad I got to see the video now. You really have some great stuff. Very nice job.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanx for coming back to check!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, Dreadnight! That is a fine Haunt you got there. Great variety of props and layouts with lots of interest. The props are made extremely well. You do great work!

Oh yeah, and great video, too!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks, Lunatic. It's the kind of work I LOVE!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Dreadnight, your haunt is so fantastic! Thank you for posting and sharing. I remembered you awesome wolf pics early in 2011 and I am so glad I got to view your haunt in action. Honestly some of your actors looked like props and some of your props looked like dressed up actors. And I mean that in the best possible way. Everything looked so real and I agree with Scareme, you took some of the same props I have and made them vastly different with setting and lighting. That is a gift that can't be taught, it is just talent on a higher scale. Very, very impressive.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! I tried to pick a favorite part but it is all fantastic!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Small is ok...there is so much to look at that it looks big.
Thanks for the day shots of everything. I see a lot of things I'd love to steal..er ...uh....I mean borrow your ideas.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have a great creepy atmosphere for your haunt, and lots of wonderful props. I love the wolf head that come out the opening. It made me jump just watching the video.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanx again for those who viewed recently.... always keeps me motivated to hear people enjoying my stuff! BIG theme change again this year - one I've never done before so I'm deep into that right now and having more fun :jol:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is creepy as hell...nicely done!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Can't believe I didn't see this before! Absolutely love this, and as a haunter with a small yard myself, you really master the illusion of making it look larger than it is. Everything is so well placed. The wolf in the box is great, as is the wolf projection. I really love the static pumpkin people with the Death Studios masks. I plan to get Lord of the Patch myself this year. Great lighting and fog. Very inspiring. Can't wait to see what you come up with this year! Great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Killer haunt DN! I love your props and layout...lots of interest. Really nice job!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Cerinad, JDubb, Lunatic... Thanks for viewing! Glad you enjoyed.... and I'll take "creepy as hell" anyday!


----------

